# Alternative timers for MistKing systems?



## xiphius (Sep 7, 2019)

Quick question for anyone out there familiar with misting systems - anybody know if there are alternative timers that are compatible with MistKing misting systems?

I have had a MistKing system for about 5 years now and have been pretty happy with the pump and nozzles, but was never really happy with their timer (Seconds Timer ST-24). The quality just wasn't great. I had issues with some loose connections in the timer from day one, and after I was able to get those fixed, it was still always a bit touchy. It finally crapped out the other day and I am looking into buying a new timer for the system now. Anybody know if there are any good alternative seconds timers out there?

If not, I'll just go for another one and hope that I just got a lemon the first time around. Figured it was worth asking around first though. Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Sep 7, 2019)

Hydrofarm Autopilot Dual Outlet 7-Day Grounded Digital Programmable Timer, 1725W, 15A, 1 Second On/Off

1 second on/off
Up to 8 on/off cycles per day
Controls two outlets simultaneously
15A/1725W
UL-listed


----------



## xiphius (Sep 9, 2019)

Ray said:


> Hydrofarm Autopilot Dual Outlet 7-Day Grounded Digital Programmable Timer, 1725W, 15A, 1 Second On/Off
> 
> 1 second on/off
> Up to 8 on/off cycles per day
> ...



This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks. I had did some looking around at similar plug-in timers, but was having trouble finding one that would allow cycles of a few seconds. There are a bunch of tutorials on how to hack minute timers to turn them into second timers, but I didn't really want to go through that headache. Thanks Ray!

Also has the added bonus of being a lot cheaper.


----------

